# Sundown Sunday night 12/10



## 2knees (Dec 7, 2006)

95% sure i'm gonna be there for whatever is open.  unless of course my wife heads home from boston early hence the 95%.

anyway, if anyone wants to meet up, post it here or shoot me a pm.

Pat


----------



## Greg (Dec 7, 2006)

I'll one-up ya. I'm 100% in here. Should be on skis by 7pm. Latest update from mountain opps:



> We have made snow for 2 nights and 1 day. Production was moderate or a little better. It wasn't good and cold for very long.
> We, Will open Saturday at 8:00am With Canyon Run, Nor'Easter, Temptor, Stinger, Exhibition, Little Joe.
> I, do not foresee us having the snow or time to put bumps on Nor'easter yet but, I promise I will at the first chance. We will be grooming and making snow right up to the last minute.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2006)

Might make it up there tomorrow.  I'll probably be there a bit earlier than 7pm though.

I skied for a few hours today.  The conditions were a bit hard in the morning, but things loosened up as the day wore on.  They're supposed to make more snow tonight on the existing trails.

BTW, I think tomorrow night is the 10th, not the 11th...


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2006)

Fixed the date. Hopefully the skier traffic during the day tomorrow will break everything up nicely and form some nice lines...


----------



## 2knees (Dec 9, 2006)

whoops sorry about the date.  i'll be there right about 6 i think.


----------



## Greg (Dec 9, 2006)

Again, realistically, 7 pm is probably when I'll get started. Sundeck at 7:15?


----------



## 2knees (Dec 9, 2006)

Sundeck around 7:15.  Sounds good.  see you tomorrow.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 10, 2006)

I should be there.  I'm planning on heading over there in a bit.


----------



## 2knees (Dec 10, 2006)

brian, i'm walking out the door now.  I should be there around 6. if you want to meet at the top sundeck, i'll stop by around 6:30.  Yellow jacket, blue windpants.

later.


----------



## Greg (Dec 10, 2006)

2knees said:


> brian, i'm walking out the door now.  I should be there around 6. if you want to meet at the top sundeck, i'll stop by around 6:30.  Yellow jacket, blue windpants.
> 
> later.



I'm eating dinner and will leave in about 20 minutes. I might be able to make a 6:30 meet-up...


----------

